# Lupo and Bell&Howell, any good?



## justin compton (May 4, 2009)

Hi,
I'm looking to set up a darkroom so i can print 35mm to 6x7. i found on ebay someone selling a Lupo F1 reflex enlarger with a Bell&Howell Proskar Anamorphic 16 lens. Sounds pretty fancy but i've never heard of it. Any one know anything about it?
Thanks
Justin


----------



## Torus34 (May 5, 2009)

No Lupo on eBay.  11:17AM EDT, 5/5/09.


----------



## justin compton (May 6, 2009)

thanks for responding, there is a lupo, its under darkroom/photographic equiptment in australia, it's got a day left on it, don't think they're willing to post it anyway, i'll just keep holding out till something turns up locally
cheers


----------



## Dwig (May 7, 2009)

justin compton said:


> ...a Lupo F1 reflex enlarger with a Bell&Howell Proskar Anamorphic 16 lens...



The Bell & Howell lens is billed as an "anamorphic". Such a lens would be absolutely useless for enlarging conventional 35mm and 120 film. This type of lens is used in the making or showing of wide screen movies where the wide aspect ratio image is compresses horizontally, but not vertically, by the anamorphic camera lens to fit the nearly square standard sized film gate. A complementary anamorphic projection lens is use to stretch the compessed image during projection.

Googling around I found a picture of a Lupo F1 on a Belgian site. It looks like a close of the Durst enlargers of the late '60s and '70s. I could see anything that spec'd the film sizes supported but it look small and lightweight implying 35mm only.


----------

